# Bmxbahn für minden



## Biog (12. Januar 2012)

hallo ,ich habe vor in minden eine bmxbahn zu bauen oder die in bährenkämpen wieder flott zu machen und hoffe um mithilfe


----------



## poekelz (12. Januar 2012)

Biog schrieb:


> hallo ,ich habe vor in minden eine bmxbahn zu bauen oder die in bährenkämpen wieder flott zu machen und hoffe um mithilfe



Danke für nicht zuviel Infos 

Bärenkämpen (ohne H übrigens) ist auch son super Stadtteil, wo man sich nicht unbedingt aufhalten muss. Fresse dick und Rad weg sind wohl noch die geringsten zu befürchtenden Übel.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biog (12. Januar 2012)

kennst du nen anderen platz


----------



## Mtraildesign (26. Dezember 2012)

in Löhne haben wir nen kleinen dirtpark  da kommen auch viele bmxer aus der Umgebung


----------



## Biog (22. Juni 2013)

das Problem ist das och in Minden keinen kenne :/


----------

